# nba rigged



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

who else here thinks the nba is rigged?


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't know and don't care :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Why are you asking about the NOT BASKETBALL ANYMORE being rigged? Thug ball is not worth watching since the likes of Bird,DrJ, Ellis Magic have left. Now it is all about the tats and bad boy images that the stars are surrounded with.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you mean just because black people are more widely accepted and are flat out better players that it is now the not basketball league anymore? Lebron has a ton of tats, and is one of the classiest players in the league...

I don't think its rigged, I just think LJ is wearin down and the other guys ain't steppin up. Hard to win when you let the other team knock down 17 3 pointers... You still can't count the Cav's out. Not until the Magic get 4 games...


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Lebron has a ton of tats, and is one of the classiest players in the league...
> 
> :eyeroll: :eyeroll: quote]
> There's a profound statement.........LeBron classy huh? The lasting image I have of LeBron comes from the Minneapolis Radisson Plaza hotel a few years ago. We were staying there for a company outing........the Cav's were staying there to play the T-wolves. There were two boys around 10 waiting in the lobby with LeBron jerseys on in case they saw him. Lo and behold........out of the main elevator comes LeBron and an entourage of crooked-hat-wearing groupees...........the boys bolted from their seats and headed toward him............I will never forget him waving them off and saying "No Autographs".........it stopped them dead in their tracks. They turned around and walked back to their parents..............we also had the wife of one of our salesmen in the elevator with him........he turned her request for an autograph too..............classy for a vortex public figure to act that way isn't it??


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No it has nothing to do with the color of the skin of the players. It has everything to do with the behavior of the players on and off the court, the fact that there are two sets of rules regarding fouls, the superstar rules and the other guys. Super star drives the lane gets nicked if even touched by a non superstar and a foul is called.

Non superstar gets taken down in a full body tackle and it is a no call especially if you are one of the marquee players. The entire game has changed and not for the better. The sad part is that it is now trickling down into the college game and taking away from basketball as well.

I read the paper this morning and noticed that King James was defeated again. So to the starter of the thread if you think Thug ball is rigged, wouldn't the league want the match up of King James and Prince Kobe? Besides it really does not matter because either way the sun rises and sets no matter what happens on the court of Thugs!


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

There are a few players that have unblievable talent that is making the game fun to watch again.Lebron, D-Wade, Kobe, Dwight Howard just to name a few. A couple of the series played this NBA off-season have been reminicent of the late 80's & early 90's.

So the guy stiffed a couple of kids and a wife for an autograph....big deal. Doesn't mean squat, especially in an opposing city. Maybe he had to get to a team meeting and didn't want to be late, maybe he just sat for four hours at an autograph session and was just plain tired and didn't want to deal with it. Maybe he's just an SOB....that's the risk you run sending kids out to get autographs, just the fact of life.

Re: The fouls the 'stars' get really irks me. It drives me nuts when you hear one of the stars say "I've earned the respect to get those calls." or something along that line. The officating in the NBA is about the worst thing in sports right now.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The saying is "white men can't jump" and I counter with "black men can't dribble". They might as well just let them run up and down the court with the ball (though it is not exclusive to blacks). I last played in 7th grade but back then taking more than one step per bounce was traveling and rolling your wrist as you dribbled the ball was call carrying the ball. Both are now common throughout the game. I'd just as soon watch a womens game as a mens. The womens games are still truer to the original sport.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> I'd just as soon watch a womens game as a mens. The womens games are still truer to the original sport.


Now that is a true statement, at least the bounces there lead to more dribbling!!!!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ron,
Shame on you 8) 
Jim


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont get why you have to call it thug ball. very few players in the nba are "thugs". just cause a black man dresses like a black man doesnt mean hes a thug.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I call it thug ball because it is more "street ball" now than team play.

I have stopped watching NBA for many years....
Here are some reasons:
1. They don't play a team sport. it is more iso and one on one
2. They don't really play hard until the 4th quarter
3. The selfishness of the sport....the look at me aspect (some football players are the same...TO, Ocho Cinco...etc.)
4. The season is way too long.

I am not sure it is rigged. But I think they do try to make match ups happen....like this year with Kobe and James. But howard is a rising star and they want to see him succeed.

Just like last year I think they wanted KG to get a ring.

Also if people don't think it has become a game of ME ball. Look at the dunk contest. It is not about the dunk anymore but more about costumes. Not the actual physical ability of the dunk. Look at all the players with Tats. Nothing wrong with tats. But you are more noticed if you don't have tats. Look at players....AI, Marbury, etc. Players are calling out coaches, having coaches fired, not practicing (famous AI interview...practice..) They care more about their image than the team.

But on the flip side you have people like KG, Billups, D-Wade, Pierce, etc. They want whats best for team or at least portray it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

kmont_2012 said:


> i dont get why you have to call it thug ball. very few players in the nba are "thugs". just cause a black man dresses like a black man doesn't mean hes a thug.


If someone has to explain it to you, then you will never get it. But will try anyway. Simply look at the circle of people much of the Not Basketball Anymore associate with for starters. A good example is Marbary former Wolves draft pick and move up the ladder.

There are decent guys playing in the league but a higher majority especially those that did not finish college before entering the league have not changed their behavior or associations little if any.

The league recognized this issue a few years back and introduced a dress code for players trying to restore a once good image. While it has cleaned up the visual, it has not cleaned up the behavior.

The league has so many players today that think they are bigger than the league itself. I do not care about tats, Dennis Rodman was a great defensive player, but lacked any idea of what his off court actions caused others around him to suffer.

Flamboyance is one thing, total lack of respect is another thus the term thug ball.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Ron, good post. To me the NBA is dominated by freaks......the NFL is fast approaching this too. I wouldn't walk across the hallway to watch an NBA game. Now had I been around during the Minneapolis Laker days I might think different.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I do watch alittle NBA when it gets to the playoffs, very little though, the game has changed so much, not alot of team concept, more of the one on one stuff, If a pro sports team had to leave Mn.,,,, I hope it's the T-wolves


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

There are most certainly some bad apples in the NBA, Marbury, Iverson really stand out, just to name a couple. You want to talk about Lebron, well maybe you forget he's still just a kid... 22 or 23, givin the weight of bringing a championship back to a town that is desperately starving for something...

I only watch the NBA once the playoffs hit, and not even usually the first round. But I still think its a bad idea to say its nothing but thugs anymore. I enjoy watching it a lot more these days than in the days of Larry Bird. Those fools couldn't do anything other than pass and shoot. It might be the Kobe and Lebron show, but man it sure is fun watchin them sink some of those shots they do.

Ill continue to watch the NBA once the playoffs hit. I just hope either the Cavs come back and win this or it is rigged so that the Magic are the upset team of the playoffs, cause if the Lakers win again, Ill be po'd. I don't care about Kobe winnin w/out shaq...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it is more rigged via making superstars...

Like others have posted it is a double standard with fouls and traveling....

Even past superstars of the sport and commentators comment on the lack of the traveling call. The sad thing is that college basketball is letting more traveling to happen. Look at the art of the fade away jumper. This is an instoppable tool. Think of it....dribble drop your shoulder into the defender (which should be a charge if the defender has position) create separation and shoot. You can't stop it unless they call it a charge. If the offensive player creates contact it should be a foul. Because if the defender creates contact it is a foul. DOUBLE STANDARD!

The NBA want James to be the superstar or face of the league ever since Jordan retired. They thought they had it in Kobe until he had his incident in Colorado. But now they hope James can step in.

I call it a "thug league" like I mentioned before. The style of play. I am telling you i miss the lost art of the pass. Stockton, Jason Kidd, Thomas, BJ Armstrong, Magic Johnson, etc.....the true point guards out there. That look to pass first and set up a teammate instead of putting up 30 themselves is going the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Impala the difference in the game today and back then is that they played defense with their feet not their hands checking the guy moving to the bucket or around the point. Julius Ervin was an outstanding player who had all the talent that either King James or Kobe have. What he had though is a concept of team vs I!

I watched him play in the ABA which was more of a wide open game. His moves and ablity to do things with a ball where unmatched even by todays standards. Give me the Celtic teams of the Bird era and that of the Lakers or even the Sixers and Pistons in their prime and there is not a team in the NBA today that would win a Championship against them. Defense is one big reason.

I flipped on the end of the game last night just as Lebron was driving into the lane. Players of the past would have been moving their feet and forcing him to either shoot off balance or taken a charge. Instead the players of today hand check first then move their feet second which allows the offensive player to simply go around them. Quick first steps are defended by foot movement not hand checks.

When we lived in WI, I attended a number of Bulls,Bucks games and having also seen the teams of the past play live, I am relating the change in the game and why it no longer is of the same quality it once was.

Lebron hit a buzzer beater the other night, and me a non NBA watcher picked up from the highlights wondered what they where doing defensively against him. The answer was nothing. He was allowed to move freely to the basketball and had nobody in his face. Also why not have your largest player defending the inbound pass?

All these things are simple rudimentary basics of basketball, but you do not see it anymore.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I enjoy watching it a lot more these days than in the days of Larry Bird. Those fools couldn't do anything other than pass and shoot. It might be the Kobe and Lebron show, but man it sure is fun watchin them sink some of those shots they do.
> 
> Isn't that what team ball is about , finding the open man and shooting, I must be old school I guess, I miss the team concept,,,,,,,,, dunking the ball doesn't take alot skill if you can jump,,,,,,,,,just my thoughts,,,


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Worthless "game" in my opinion. Too many players that think they are bigger than the game itself. That will tend to turn alot of people off.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

All I know is that I enjoyed the Cav's/Magic game last night. I'm by no means a basketball fan, but I happened to turn the game on after the Twins won and ended up watching the end of it. It was very entertaining...I think LJ is a pretty classy guy and does want to utililze his team, but as with any champion they always want the ball when it really matters. Look at MJ...he was a huge ball hog when the shots mattered. I don't recall to many people questioning his gameplay.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Eh, sports change... Always have, probably always will. Guys never hit 50 homeruns consistenly back in the day either. I personally love baseball way more these days.

I'm not a huge basketball fan, but I do enjoy watching some of the superstars play. I for one don't care about the foul calling. I like to watch them play rather than shoot from the foul line. And a lot of those old school players were giants among men. I think in a one on one game against some of these superstars today they would lose hand over fist. And the assist type players still exist. How many of their teams are doing good? I'd rather have a superstar scorer than a superstar passer. Can't argue w/ what wins.


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

> The answer was nothing. He was allowed to move freely to the basketball and had nobody in his face.


he had the whole team gaurding him. its just when you are that good no defense can stop you.
but he definitely should have just passed to a wide open guy up the court


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

kmont_2012 said:


> > The answer was nothing. He was allowed to move freely to the basketball and had nobody in his face.
> 
> 
> he had the whole team gaurding him. its just when you are that good no defense can stop you.
> but he definitely should have just passed to a wide open guy up the court


You either have not watched the replays or have a man crush going. Nobody was near him or in his face. One player came from the left and made a swipe at the ball but he was 7 ft or more in from of King James. The defensive player that should have been covering him was trailing by 5 feet and as King James came down filtered into the edge of the picture. I have a DVR and replayed it a number of times in total disbelief that a Pro team would need to be coached at that point of the game in prevent defense!!!!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'd rather have a large anal wart than watch the n.b.a. it seems to be all about looks uke: and poor attitude. i can't even understand them(blacks) when they talk.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> i can't even understand them(blacks) when they talk.


Wow... lol

Hope your kid doesn't bring home a black person ha ha!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I think the NBA refs are the same ones used in the WWF.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to be a huge fan of the nba, celtics vs lakers, johnson vs bird. Those were the days when players played hard on both ends of the court. MJ and the bulls, thomas and the pistons. Stockton and Malone, Shawn Kemp and the Glove(Payton). These players would of hands down won against the teams of today. If Lebron played in the 80s and early 90s, 30 points would have been rare. Players played way better single and team defense and would have held him well below what he averages today. Lebron has talent, he is a great athlete, but against these other guys he would be better suited for track and field. I havent watched an nba game in years, but we live in ND and we have Class B basketball all across the state, young men and women that go and play their hearts out on both ends of the court. I will pay to watch a ND high school B-ball game on any friday night before I would watch an nba game for free.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

If there was an NBA game in the street, I wouldn't look out the window.

Wrestling (HS & college, not Pro) rules! :beer:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

There was a concious effort after Michael Jordan retired and the NBA ratings were sinking to market the NBA to the Hip Hop demographic. This proved to be a huge mistake. While the hip hop demographic is typically a crossover demographic of the NBA they typically are not big spenders. Ticket sales continued to drop and the people that bought tickets were typically multi-racial middle to upper middle class people that did not feel comfortable with the hip hop thug genre that became the NBA.

The greatest player ever in the NBA didn't have a hat on sideways and spew expletives at news conferences after games win or lose. He retired to become a successful businessman.


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't even know that was still on!? I haven't watched a game in years and don't plan on starting now. Wouldn't doubt that some rigging is going on, but don't really care anyway. Just not fun to watch anymore.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

Stretch the floor out by 1.5 and raise the basket 5 feet. Call traveling @ a step and a half and we could call it basketball again.

Much rather watch HS basket ball. :beer:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

It's not rigged. The NBA is big and getting bigger every year in terms of popularity. It's numbers DEMOLISH anything the NHL could ever do. Hockey is nothing but soccer on ice. Talk about a lame sport.

If the majority of the players in the NHL were black most of you probably wouldn't watch that either. That doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the game itself or that it is rigged. That just means you're racist.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

LOL, I'd probably agree!!!

Its a black sport, geared towards black people. I see nothing wrong w/ that considering we own all the other sports. I for one don't care for it during the season, but love watching it during the playoffs when the superstars shine.

HS basketball sucks. Honestly, being from the east coast where pro sports are prolific, HS AND college mean nothing to us. I guess that makes us retards? lol


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

the problem is that you have people that think Lebron is an"UNBELIEVABLE" talent. He PLAYS basketball. Oh I am sure it is worth the 20 million a year to some moron. It is not a talent to me to be 6'8" and be able to dunk a basketball. Go to any urban area or college campus where there are basketball courts and you will see all kinds of UNBELIEVABLY talented players, they are just not 6'8". , and they play for free.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

No doubt. There's probably guys that are bagging can goods some where that would ball up on LJ.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

Anas Strepera said:


> It's not rigged. ...............you're racist.


Nice.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Anas Strepera said:


> It's not rigged. The NBA is big and getting bigger every year in terms of popularity. It's numbers DEMOLISH anything the NHL could ever do. Hockey is nothing but soccer on ice. Talk about a lame sport.
> 
> If the majority of the players in the NHL were black most of you probably wouldn't watch that either. That doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the game itself or that it is rigged. That just means you're racist.


Holy smokes, haven't heard anything from you in quite a while!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

not an nba fan, but have been watching a few games. man dwight howard is a beast. I think camelo anthony showed how good he is too. although though the nuggets lost.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Basketball. = uke: I think i would rather watch the cooking channel..


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> i'd rather have a large anal wart than watch the n.b.a. it seems to be all about looks uke: and poor attitude. i can't even understand them(blacks) when they talk.


WTF????? u need help.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I think we have obtained all the literary value that we can from this topic.

Done now.


----------

